# She did everything that was asked of her ,but it was time to go



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

10 years of plowing and landscaping. But the last year she was getting tired so it was time. Moved a lot of snow in that time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

But time for a new! 2012Thumbs Up


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck good luck with it


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Great looking ride Sure is a pretty vehicle.....


You going to put lettering on it, or just hide in the shadows and keep her stock. ?


Switching over your existing plow, or upgrading to a new boss ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yes sir...great looking truck!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1498785 said:


> But time for a new! 2012Thumbs Up


I can picture the Western red on her now


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

10 years is a good milestone for a plow truck. That new one is going to make you feel like a Jetson....


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

''She did everything that was asked of her ,but it was time to go''

I thought we were going to see some woman???


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1498850 said:


> 10 years is a good milestone for a plow truck. That new one is going to make you feel like a Jetson....


lol, im going on 20 years. I prolly wont be able to afford something else till 30 or 40!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

No clearance lights for the new one?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice looking truck!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Morrissey snow removal;1498798 said:


> nice looking truck good luck with it


Thanks


Banksy;1498801 said:


> Very nice!


Got to get use to it now,this one has a long bed.


Dogplow Dodge;1498812 said:


> Great looking ride Sure is a pretty vehicle.....
> 
> You going to put lettering on it, or just hide in the shadows and keep her stock. ?
> 
> Switching over your existing plow, or upgrading to a new boss ?


Just DOT numbers.It's the Shadows new ride! Just having truck side stuff put on and keeping the old controller 


1olddogtwo;1498847 said:


> I can picture the Western red on her now


:laughing:


Mr.Markus;1498850 said:


> 10 years is a good milestone for a plow truck. That new one is going to make you feel like a Jetson....


Miss my cassette player. 


tuney443;1498861 said:


> ''She did everything that was asked of her ,but it was time to go''
> 
> I thought we were going to see some woman???


Working on that.



Triton2286;1498929 said:


> No clearance lights for the new one?


This one was "cheap" truck so no,I miss them already.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Triton2286;1498929 said:


> No clearance lights for the new one?


That's one thing I wish my truck came with. I'm afraid to put them in now.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

grandview;1498950 said:


> This one was "cheap" truck so no,I miss them already.





Banksy;1498952 said:


> That's one thing I wish my truck came with. I'm afraid to put them in now.


Go for it...I mounted them on my Explorer. It wasn't all that hard...the most time consuming part was staring at them for 2 hrs to make sure they were perfectly straight lol.

I just think all 3/4 tons look weird without them and I like being as visible as possible.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd want a factory light kit though. 

How do you like the 6.2, GV? I love it so far. MPG is 13+/- average, but that's to be expected. I have a 4 banger Camry for my daily driver.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

tuney443;1498861 said:


> ''She did everything that was asked of her ,but it was time to go''
> 
> I thought we were going to see some woman???


Did you miss the pic's of the Ford on the first post?

LOL just giving a jab as you do, love the new truck. The old one didn't look bad at all.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Banksy;1498958 said:


> I'd want a factory light kit though.
> 
> How do you like the 6.2, GV? I love it so far. MPG is 13+/- average, but that's to be expected. I have a 4 banger Camry for my daily driver.


Only drove it home from the dealer.Let you know. One thing I'll have to get used to is, they have numbers above the d,r,n,3,2,1 .I guess it fro the rpm's ,not sure why they need both there,


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The 6 speed tranny took a bit to get used too. Lots of shifts. I haven't tried shifting with the buttons yet. I guess that's for towing something heavy???


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its so you can either manually shift through gears by selecting M and using the button and/or locking out certain gears while towing. Example- set it to 4 and while towing, the tranny won't go past 4th gear no matter how fast you go. Keeps the truck from lugging or constantly shifting from higher gears while towing/hauling.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

thats going to look great with a meyer blade on it!!!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

grandview;1498785 said:


> But time for a new! 2012Thumbs Up


Damn I thought you where talking about the wife

It'll look good with a Revolution or a Speedwing, gives you a chance to move out of the outmoded Vee and into a 21th century plowThumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking new truck Grandview. Are you putting your old plow on it or buying a new one?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Old plow is going back on. But new truck side.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

getting a dump insert for it?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Got a dump trailer.


----------



## 31050 (Nov 20, 2008)

If you hit the plus on the shifter you can make the numbers disappear


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck GV! Best of luck with it.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Give us an update on the mpg after you put some miles on her. The new xl interior is pretty darn comfy. They said that now ford uses the same seat frame and foam for cloth, leater and vinyl seats. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

GV the truck looks great.

Does the longbox fit through the drive through, I'm sure you stopped on the way home. Thumbs Up


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

sweet lookn truck grandview 
one day many years from now i will have enough money to buy a brand new truck
i hope...
put some atomic led's on that thing
http://www.atomicled.com/index.php?...ategory_id=28&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90


----------



## bleachcola (Oct 10, 2012)

nice truck... 6.7 or gasser?


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like a gasser to me.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Said it was...read towards the end of page 1


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome truck Gv!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

great looking truck, the new SDs are very nice. cant wait to see a pic of the boss hanging off the front


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1499180 said:


> GV the truck looks great.
> 
> Does the longbox fit through the drive through, I'm sure you stopped on the way home. Thumbs Up


Didn't think of that.Be right back!Thumbs Up


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Glad to see you stayed with the perfect combination Boss and Ford Thumbs Up


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

How many cups of coffee have been in that truck?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Haven't driven it since I picked it up Tuesday.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

grandview;1499481 said:


> Haven't driven it since I picked it up Tuesday.


That's will power


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Good Luck With The Truck
That Is Sharp Looking !!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

You've been kind of quiet about that truck. Do you have the plow on yet. Did you really get a new truck or did you get PHOTOSHOP.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still need to make an appointment to get the truck side put on. got the satellite hooked up today.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a sweet new ride! Good luck with it this year, and many years to come!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Going to be the main line truck or the 08 being regular cab?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

08 is still the back up truck.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow you got rid of a ten year old rig. mine are all over 22 years old and still run like new no frills but get the job done. Just painted the undersides and look great ready for the winter. Hope you love the new rig but dont get to relaxed in it all the bells and whistles. Just kidding hope it works great.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

fernalddude;1501441 said:


> Wow you got rid of a ten year old rig. mine are all over 22 years old and still run like new no frills but get the job done. Just painted the undersides and look great ready for the winter. Hope you love the new rig but dont get to relaxed in it all the bells and whistles. Just kidding hope it works great.


10 years around here is good for a plow truck with the way they put the salt down.Barely a bell and no whistles in this truck.Had to put my own satellite in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Cable has more HD channels


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1501830 said:


> Cable has more HD channels


Couldn't find a long enough cable to hook the truck up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Need a wireless router


How's the new ride?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sitting there, plow side go on the 29th of this month.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

looks like a nice new truck


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

grandview;1501852 said:


> Sitting there, plow side go on the 29th of this month.


Go crawl under there and bolt it on already.....ya Sally. :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why do it yourself when you can pay someone.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1501852 said:


> Sitting there, plow side go on the 29th of this month.


Hurricane Sandy is bringing you snow on the 28th....


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn gv plowsite must be paying u the big bucks. 

Nice truck though


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1505419 said:


> Hurricane Sandy is bringing you snow on the 28th....


Amen!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1505419 said:


> Hurricane Sandy is bringing you snow on the 28th....


Seriously, WTF is up with this storm?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Banksy;1505434 said:


> Seriously, WTF is up with this storm?


What don't you get? lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1505419 said:


> Hurricane Sandy is bringing you snow on the 28th....


Not where its going to be almost 50 outside,


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Triton2286;1505439 said:


> What don't you get? lol


Snow, billions in damage, bigger than the "perfect storm" of 1991......... I hope they're wrong for once.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Picked up the truck today with the new Boss undercarriage. And a pix of the plows getting ready to be installed.Unless Jim at ETS buys them all up.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like a nice clean installation.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Need to hook up the plow to see if it works


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

New truck and "old" truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My hair is going gray waiting for you to post a pic of the new truck with the blade on. C'mon already!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's sitting behind the other truck and trailer. The blade is 11 years old.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That sky in the background doesn't look to friendly.
I like concrete driveways, I just don't think they last around here.

I rather have a new truck and old plow then a 11 year old truck and a new plow.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Now that you got a new truck a new camera should be your next purchase no?

I have a boss vee that we have put on 4 trucks so far, the only thing new each time is the truck side. The first truck it was on was a 99 f-250


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cell phone shot. I do have a camera for plowing.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice looking truck! Hope it works well for you!


----------

